# I thought the database was having a good clean up



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

5648 people are registered that have never made a post.

Almost the same numer again have made less than 10.

Couldn't we get rid of all those members that contribute nothing to the site by deleting any profiles of people that have <5 posts and haven't posted in two years?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> 5648 people are registered that have never made a post.
> 
> Almost the same numer again have made less than 10.
> 
> Couldn't we get rid of all those members that contribute nothing to the site by deleting any profiles of people that have <5 posts and haven't posted in two years?


By the looks of the Admin logs (whilst I've been away on holiday) Jae has been sending out mass emails to the inactive accounts prompting activation. If they aren't activated within a certain time they are automatically deleted.


----------

